# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Flor de Jara y otras

## embalses al 100%

Os voy a dejar unas fotillos de las flores de Jara que hice a yer en mi campo, y de otras flores de Bosque Mediterráneo que hay por ahí:



















Sigue...

----------


## embalses al 100%

No me preguntéis por los nombres de las otras flores, porque la verdad no los se.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya no me quedan muchas:

----------


## Luján

Las flores de las dos primeras imágenes y alguna más son lavandas, con su olor característico si las tocas.

Y la última de todas, parece una adelfa. Geranios y otras también hay en el último mensaje.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Las flores de las dos primeras imágenes y alguna más son lavandas, con su olor característico si las tocas.
> 
> Y la última de todas, parece una adelfa. Geranios y otras también hay en el último mensaje.


Las últimas son del jardín de mi abuela del campo. Y la última se que es la trama del olivo.
Gracias  :Wink: .

----------


## REEGE

> Ya no me quedan muchas:


Éste es conocido como cala o lirio de agua... muy fácil verlo en iglesias, sobretodo éstos días!!!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Te has adelantado, embalses al 100%, porque yo tenía previsto hacer un reportaje exclusivamente de la jara; precisamente, acabo de llegar del norte de Extremadura y ya está floreciendo. De todas formas creo que voy a intentar preparar algo para esta Semana Santa, porque a partir del miércoles estaré en la Serena, y haré una excursión con el quad por una zona en que creo que ya estará en flor y os subiré el reportaje (es la zona del peñón de Cogolludo, en la cola del embalse de Orellana).

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Cantueso, Romero de piedra, Tomillo borriquero
Lavandula stoechas.



Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Nombre científico o latino: Cistus ladanifer .
Nombre común: Jara común, Jara pringosa

----------


## frfmfrfm

Jaguarzo morisco -Cistus salvifolius.





Es la misma.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Jara blanca (Cistus albidus). 



Me encanta la botánica.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buena tirada de imágenes tocayo, un surtido muy variado  :Smile: 




> Éste es conocido como cala o lirio de agua... muy fácil verlo en iglesias, sobretodo éstos días!!!


No sé... yo como no las suelo pisar mucho, tampoco soy muy conocedor en estas lides  :Big Grin: 

Al menos, las iglesias que estoy viendo por aquí por Burgos, en vez de flores, hoy llevaban todo tipo de plantas, de hojas, otros llevaban romero, etc... supongo que para lo del día del ramo. Lo que sí he cogido es una buena mata de tomillo enterita para llevármela a casa a ver si la transplanto y agarra, que luego para las aceitunas machadas viene estupendamente, y por mi pueblo no hay forma de ver tomillo ni siquiera en la sierra, y sin embargo aquí en los montes de Burgos, está plagado.




> a partir del miércoles estaré en la Serena, y haré una excursión con el quad por una zona en que creo que ya estará en flor y os subiré el reportaje (es la zona del peñón de Cogolludo, en la cola del embalse de Orellana).


Bonito sitio... llévate el objetivo pequeño para hacer unas tomas del embalse y del puente, que desde allí hay buenas vistas  :Smile:  Por cierto... entre las dos peñas a cada lado del puente no sobrevuelan buitres o rapaces? Raro sería que no lo hiciesen...

----------


## perdiguera

> .....
> Lo que sí he cogido es una buena mata de tomillo enterita para llevármela a casa a ver si la transplanto y agarra, que luego para las aceitunas machadas viene estupendamente, y por mi pueblo no hay forma de ver tomillo ni siquiera en la sierra, y sin embargo aquí en los montes de Burgos, está plagado.
> ...


En algún lugar de ésta geografía nuestra, eso que has hecho está penado con multa. A mí no me la pusieron nunca pero lo sé.
Por cierto es muy difícil que arraigue. Me costó más de seis veces veces mientras que el romero a la primera.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> En algún lugar de ésta geografía nuestra, eso que has hecho está penado con multa. A mí no me la pusieron nunca pero lo sé.
> Por cierto es muy difícil que arraigue. Me costó más de seis veces veces mientras que el romero a la primera.


Tienes razón perdiguera, en Sierra Nevada por ejemplo es multable. En la Sierra Norte de Sevilla, que yo sepa, no, está todo minado de esos y otros matorrales olorosos.
Gracias por los nombres frfmfrfm. Qué sabio eres  :Wink: .

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias embalses al 100%, pero en el foro ya he comprobado que hay varios que saben de botánica autóctona o mediterránea.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Las flores de las dos primeras imágenes y alguna más son lavandas, con su olor característico si las tocas.
> 
> Y la última de todas, parece una adelfa. Geranios y otras también hay en el último mensaje.


Y unos capullos de claveles,  _dianthus caryophyllus_, preciosos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En algún lugar de ésta geografía nuestra, eso que has hecho está penado con multa. A mí no me la pusieron nunca pero lo sé.


De donde yo lo he cogido no es ningún espacio protegido, simplemente, de un valle cualquiera. En mi caso, además, no es para reintroducirla en mi zona, sino para trasplantarla en el patio de mi casa a ver si sigue adelante. Que sea denunciable o no... pues no lo sé, cada comunidad es un mundo diferente de leyes, pero allí he visto como la gente se las lleva también para hacer guisos y demás, y mis acompañantes, residentes y conocedores de la zona, en ningún momento me han comentado que era algo ilegal.




> Por cierto es muy difícil que arraigue. Me costó más de seis veces veces mientras que el romero a la primera.


Ya lo sé que va a ser difícil que agarre. En tiempos tenía otra mata de tomillo que me traje y conseguí que tirara para delante... pero el perro me la zaleó  :Mad:  

Así que ahora la pondré en otro sitio a donde el perro no puede llegar.

----------


## perdiguera

> De donde yo lo he cogido no es ningún espacio protegido, simplemente, de un valle cualquiera. En mi caso, además, no es para reintroducirla en mi zona, sino para trasplantarla en el patio de mi casa a ver si sigue adelante. Que sea denunciable o no... pues no lo sé, cada comunidad es un mundo diferente de leyes, pero allí he visto como la gente se las lleva también para hacer guisos y demás, y mis acompañantes, residentes y conocedores de la zona, en ningún momento me han comentado que era algo ilegal.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya lo sé que va a ser difícil que agarre. En tiempos tenía otra mata de tomillo que me traje y conseguí que tirara para delante... pero el perro me la zaleó  
> 
> Así que ahora la pondré en otro sitio a donde el perro no puede llegar.


¡Qué no he dicho que lo hicieses mal, hombre! Simplemente que hay zonas en donde no se puede coger y otras en que sí. Y dentro de la misma comunidad, verbigracia Valencia, Murcia y Cataluña, en las tres conozco zonas donde se puede coger y otras que no. Solamente hay que saber en qué zona te encuentras para no tener encontronazos con el Seprona.
Las mías no tuvieron nada que ver con cánidos, simplemente supongo que sería desconocimiento personal de cómo se debían transplantar y hasta que no llegué a hacerlo bien pues como que tuve que hacerlo varias veces, porque a mí también me gusta ponerlo en las aceitunas verdes.
Un abrazo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Las mías no tuvieron nada que ver con cánidos, simplemente supongo que sería desconocimiento personal de cómo se debían transplantar y hasta que no llegué a hacerlo bien pues como que tuve que hacerlo varias veces, porque a mí también me gusta ponerlo en las aceitunas verdes.


Según me han dicho lugareños, por lo visto el tomillo es que no le gusta la tierra vegetal que generalmente tenemos en nuestras macetas o campos. Todo lo contrario, donde mejor agarra el tomillo es en la peor tierra que haya (la escoria como la llaman por aquí), en la que no sale ninguna planta, pues ahí es donde crece el tomillo. Por eso, dicen que tan sólo suele crecer cerca de pedregales de montaña y demás, curiosamente, así fue como los encontré... en un pedregal inmenso en la cumbre de una de las montañas del valle.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Preciosas fotos embalses al 100%. Gracias por mostrarnoslas. A mi tampoco me pregunteis por los nombre jajaja.

Saludos

----------

